

Official Response to Xbox "Always On" SNAFU - kosei
http://majornelson.com/2013/04/05/official-statement-on-what-was-said-yesterday/

======
kosei
Original issue: [http://kotaku.com/microsoft-creative-director-doesnt-get-
the...](http://kotaku.com/microsoft-creative-director-doesnt-get-the-drama-
aro-470793216)

Commentary: <http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=534951>

Oh, Twitter.

